# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  بین این دو تا رشته کدوم رو انتخاب کنم ؟

## شاینا

روانشناسی عمومی ...دانشگاه آزاد 
راهنمایی ومشاوره ...پیام نور 


با ذکر دلیل لطفا ؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

چرا کسی راهنمایی نمیکنه ؟

----------


## n.rajaei

فکر میکنم روانشناسی خیلی بهتر باشه .هم از نظر رشته هم از نظر دانشگاهش

----------


## Dynamic

روانشاسی بهتره ادامه بدی کارش گسترده تر هست

----------


## شاینا

روانشناسی بدون کنکور -آزاد
مشاوره با آزمون -پیام نور

----------


## شاینا

بازم نظر لطفا

----------


## Prison Break

هیچکدوم خوب نیستن. البته ببخشید رک گفتم!
اگه توانایی دارید یک سال بخونید و سال بعد شرکت کنید.
روانشناسی عمومی به درد نمیخوره. بالینی خوبه...

البته می تونید لیسانس روانشناسی عمومی بگیرید ولی بعیده بتونید کار مرتبط گیر بیارید مگر با آشنا و خوش شانسی. 

ولی از بین این دو تا روانشناسی عمومی کمی بهتره!

----------


## شاینا

چرا خوب نیستن ؟
میتونه رشته مورد علاقه م باشه

----------


## Prison Break

روانشناسی عمومی با بالینی فرق داره. اونی که خوبه روانشناسی بالینی هست...
البته عمومی نمیگم بده اما اصلاً قابل مقایسه با بالینی نیست.
جز رشته های ضعیف علوم انسانی به شمار میاد...

اگر می تونید فکری به حال خودتون بکنید و رتبه خودتون رو ارتقا بدید سال بعد در کنکور شرکت کنید. این دو رشته زیاد ارزش رفتن ندارن. ولی اگه حتما میخواید برید روانشناسی عمومی کمی بهتره

----------


## meva

به نظرم رشته های خوبی نیستن توی ایران ولی چون گفتی علاقه داری روانشناسی بهتر از مشاوره هست...دی

----------


## شاینا

:Yahoo (2):  چه کنم 
من میخام مشاور خانواده بشم

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

up

----------


## شاینا

کسی نیس؟

----------


## comet97

اگه من بودم مینشستم یه سال دیگه بهتر میخوندم.اگه هم نمیخونی همون مشاوره رو برو.ولی به نظر یه سال دیگه بخونی رشته بهتری  قبول شی  می ارزه

----------


## شاینا

نظرتون چیه چند واحد بگذرونم تغییر رشته بدم 
البته رشته مشاوره رو دوست دارم خب

----------


## marisa

من باشم روانشناسي رو انتخاب ميکنم ، از همه نظر بهتره  ، البته به شرط اينکه درستو براي ارشد و دکترا ادامه بدي ، ولي باز بستگي به علاقه خودت داره 
و يه توضيحي راجع به رشته روانشناسي اينکه کلا قراره گرايشهاي رشته رواشناسي توي کارشناسي برداشته بشه ، امسال هم اگه به دفترچه دقت کرده باشي ، خيلي از دانشگاه ها روانشناسيشون گرايش نداشت ، يعني براي کارشناسي تقاوت چنداني بين گرايش ها نيست

----------


## شاینا

اگه قراره روانشناسی برم باید عمومی رو برم ودانشگاه آزاد بدون آزمون

----------


## marisa

و اينکه اگه ميخواي يه بار ديگه کنکور بدي ، الان ثبت نام کن ، دانشگاه برو ، براي کنکور سال بعد هم بخون ، نهايتا اگه درسات سنگين بود ، ميتوني ترم 2 رو مرخصي بگيري ، اگه نتيجه بهتري گرفتي از دانشگاه قبلي انصراف ميدي اگه نه هم که همون رشته قبلي رو ادامه ميدي

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

روانشناسي ها توي کارشناسي درساشون خيلي با هم تفاوت نداره ، گرايش توي مقاطع بالاتر اهميت داره و اينکه راجع به آزاد ، من خودم الان ميخوام حقوق آزاد بخونم ، اگه هدفت ادامه دادن رشته براي مقاطع بالاتر باشه ، ميتوني خودت خوب درستو بخوني ، همه چي بستگي به خودت داره و تلاشت ، اينکه توي چه دانشگاهي درس بخوني اونقدرا مهم نيست

----------


## شاینا

فعلا برنامه م این شد 
رشته مشاوره میرم ثبتنام میکنم سال بعد هم کنکور شرکت میکنم

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

رشته بهتر قبول شدم چه بهتر.. نشد همون رشته قبلی رو ادامه میدم

----------


## ehsan123dg

سال بعد کنکور بده . اگه بتونی وقت و تمرکز و بزاری براش
ولی اگه خواستی بری فکر نکنم 2تا رشته زیاد با هم تفاوت داشته باشه .

----------


## شاینا

احسان سوال منم همینه دقیقا ..که آیا این دو تا رشته تفاوت چندانی دارن باهم ؟
رشته مشابه ومرتبط بهم نیستن ؟

----------


## شاینا

up

----------

